# Info on an old Dupont FP please



## skiprat (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi all, does anyone know how I can get some details, like what it's made of, estimated value etc of an old Dupont fountain pen.

It has an 18ct nib and the body looks to be silver. There is a serial number 44CAK14 on the side of the clip.

Any guidance welcome.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 12, 2007)

There a forum call the fountain pen network whose members can probably do better at identifying and putting a price tag on old pens.  http://tinyurl.com/2tt8dx


----------

